# Vermilion river



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone know if it is open or iced over? My dad and I are making a trip up from Columbus tomorrow and just looking to see if it will be worth the trip. Thanks.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

JeremyDavis said:


> Anyone know if it is open or iced over? My dad and I are making a trip up from Columbus tomorrow and just looking to see if it will be worth the trip. Thanks.


The low end downtown is iced up but it's very thin. I would think the upper faster water would still have a lot of fishable spots.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you good sir. Should be an enjoyable trip


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would say wait until it's warmer Sunday to avoid the slush it's going to be very thick Today and the water is pretty dirty still. Sorry I didn't see this sooner.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

No worries laynhardwood. Today is our only shot so we're gonna give it a go.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It was nice to meet you to bad it wasn't a little sooner. I went to a different access point and caught a couple more.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, you too! I'll let you know when we will be back up that way.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

laynhardwood said:


> Sounds good


Is it worth trying to get out tomorrow to fish?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going if that helps


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I'm hoping to be out there tomorrow and then again on Monday when everyone else is sleeping off their hangovers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NTheGlidePath (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, does anyone know anything about Mill Hollow Park? thinking about starting there and heading south.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

There's fish spread all the way upto the wakeman dam


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Nice day to be out, water clarity is still pretty bad and I continued my skunk. Trying to decide between going back to the V tomorrow or hitting Rocky.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It was tough today for some reason. I didn't fish long and only managed to catch 4 today. The water clarity was perfect for drifting spawn but my favorite winter spots were totally ice covered which makes breaking out the ice extremely difficult.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Only Fished one spot this evening for about 30-40 minutes that I've been consistently catching fish off of with No bites. Water is close to perfect for drifting eggs like hardwood said.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Caught one lost one today, skunk gone.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went for an hour and a half after work and landed 10 only a couple were over 20"


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ejsell said:


> Caught one lost one today, skunk gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Did I talk to you right before you went home?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Probably, I had a fly rod, you probably ran into my fishing buddy, older guy in a green fishing wading jacket on his way out up on the trail.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Went 12-14 this morning, skips, a few nice males and this egg replenishment!


----------



## queequeg (Nov 7, 2013)

Any recent updates? Flow looks high now. Will it fish in a week?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Depending on the weather it will. If we get any rain it will be a no go. This time of year it seems like the littlest amount of rain gets the V churned into chocolate milk.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey guys. New guy here i have never fished for steelhead before. vermillion river is 5 min away from me. Can anyone offer me some advice on steelhead fishing in the vermillion river. I know where mill hollow is and thought about trying there. I cant swim so only shore fishing for me. whats catching them and maybe a decent spot or 2. i don't keep them just like fishing so i would be good with little ones.

thanks for any info.


----------

